# Larson storm door gap



## kwikfishron

Brritchie10 said:


> Good evening everyone. I just finished installing a similar Larson storm door and I have a significant gap at the Bouton that the sweep doesn't even touch. I could use some help figuring this one out. Here are some photos of what I have.


Welcome to the forums Brritchie10.

I stated a new thread for you so so others don't have to read through two pages of post to get to your question. :smile:

Can you post a picture showing the whole door from the outside too?


----------



## firehawkmph

Looking at the pics of your door, it looks like the frame isnt mounted in far enough. There's a gap between it and the jamb stop. Maybe you didn't cut the two vertical frame pieces to the correct length. Looks like they're too long, preventing them from seating where they should.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## lenaitch

It's difficult to tell from the photos but it looks like the door is mounted on the outside (face) of the door frame instead of in the rabbet (the 'jog' on the outer edge of the casing frame). This sets the door out past the edge of threshold at the bottom. I'm not familiar with that make of door but I highly doubt the door can be made narrower - you likely bought the wrong size based on incorrect measurements. Perhaps you can find a wider threshold. Hopefully 'door guys' will drop by with better information.


----------



## Brritchie10

Here is a photo from the outside. The pieces did not need cut at all. They fit the way they were supposed to.


----------



## kwikfishron

The threshold should come out past the kick board trim and it does not. It looks like the entry door you have is made for a 2x4 wall but it's installed in your 2x6 wall.

That's what I'm seeing anyway.


----------



## Yodaman

The sweep is adjustable, up and down. Can you pull it down? I can tell from pic 2 that you have not installed the locking screws that hold the sweep.


----------



## Brritchie10

Yodaman said:


> The sweep is adjustable, up and down. Can you pull it down? I can tell from pic 2 that you have not installed the locking screws that hold the sweep.


I haven't installed the screws because I need to fix this gap first.


----------



## Brritchie10

kwikfishron said:


> The threshold should come out past the kick board trim and it does not. It looks like the entry door you have is made for a 2x4 wall but it's installed in your 2x6 wall.
> 
> That's what I'm seeing anyway.


Is there a way too fix this?


----------



## kwikfishron

Brritchie10 said:


> Is there a way too fix this?


You need a deeper threshold. so the storm door sweep has something to seat on. 

Is that vinyl siding installed over old/existing siding?


----------



## Yodaman

The trim on the outside front that has been wrapped with white alum., looks like it has been built out prior to wrapping. Looks like you are installing the storm door on the new trim, which is now further out than your threshold.

No easy fix, maybe think about extending the threshold, or purchasing a new sweep that will contact the edge of the existing threshold.


----------



## Yodaman

Also, something is off on the latch side of the frame. For starters the plastic adjustable frame extension goes on the bottom. Not sure if that is the issue, but the door is not closing evenly from the hinge side to latch side. You can see it looking down at your threshold.


----------



## paul100

Can you add a piece of trim to the bottom of the outside frame(2 by material), making the threshold deeper. That way the weather strip has something to rub against.


----------



## Brritchie10

paul100 said:


> Can you add a piece of trim to the bottom of the outside frame(2 by material), making the threshold deeper. That way the weather strip has something to rub against.


I'm going to look into that along with possible a threshold that's about 2 in. Longer.


----------



## kwikfishron

Brritchie10 said:


> I'm going to look into that along with possible a threshold that's about 2 in. Longer.


They do make threshold extensions. I've never used one and I believe they are brand specific. 

Who is the manufacture of your entry door?


----------



## Brritchie10

kwikfishron said:


> Brritchie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to look into that along with possible a threshold that's about 2 in. Longer.
> 
> 
> 
> They do make threshold extensions. I've never used one and I believe they are brand specific.
> 
> Who is the manufacture of your entry door?
Click to expand...

Larson


----------



## kwikfishron

Brritchie10 said:


> Larson


Not the storm door, the main entry door.


----------



## Mike Milam

Example of threshold extension. IF the link works?


----------



## Jnelsoncv43

Brritchie10 said:


> Good evening everyone. I just finished installing a similar Larson storm door and I have a significant gap at the Bouton that the sweep doesn't even touch. I could use some help figuring this one out. Here are some photos of what I have.


----------



## Jnelsoncv43

Same issue solved. Takeoff adjuster strip on bottom of door. Reverse it so sweep is on inner side you will need to set and mark then drill pilot holes. Nowl get some brush weather stripping from amazon and cut to fitalo g bottom out facing edge of doorframe not door. Wallah younow have filled gap. I ordered two sizes of brush to make sure I had a wide enough but only needed smallest size.


----------

